# Fishing/cruising out of Port Isabel



## RiggedUp (Oct 22, 2020)

Hey crew,

Planning to make a trip down to SPI in a few weekends. I'll be taking my wife, so won't be fishing too hard and will plan to do some cruising/scouting and sneak in a bit of fishing here and there.

Couldn't find much discussion on here about the area, surprisingly but it looks beautiful.

Thoughts on what to watch out for? Thoughts on what to look for? Any recommendations for places to check out either for fishing or because my wife will think it looks nice? Will be fishing a ShadowCast 17', casting for Reds on fly (but open to other fly quarry).

Relatively new to the game (from a skiff perspective), so will be taking it pretty tentatively (don't want to tear up the boat or grass).


----------



## AggieFlyGuy (Jun 12, 2018)

There are a lot of snook under the lights along the Laguna Madre waterfront in SPI and in the canals of Port Isabel, which also makes for good cruising. You can pull up to any number of bars and restaurants in SPI as well, which is cool. Water is beautiful, particularly this time of year.


----------

